# New owner of a 1995 240sx se " airbag light" question.



## Mijanto (Oct 23, 2010)

Heyy guys, so i just bought a 1995 s14 se just yesturday. real happy with the car:fluffy:. the guy who sold it to me told me that it was normal for the airbag light to be blinking it was been like that for 5 years he said. i was wondering is it normal or could it be that the carbag got set off? and also how can i get the airbag blinker to stop? Thanks guys


----------

